# Café Colonialen



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

In nice surroundings, with a view over the marketplace and Norway´s biggest lake "Mjøsa", Café Colonialen serves:

Lunch, dinner and take away food

A big selection of cakes, sugar-free and gluten-free cakes

Fresh squeezed juice, a variety of teas, real espresso

Gelato, Italian ice cream at it`s best

Selected wines and beers

More...


----------

